# Crazy old wallboard?



## Rene1977 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought my house in July and have steadily been finishing the previous owners projects ever since. My home was built in 1940 and has has an addition some time since expanding the 2nd floor. I have an awesome amount of space up there but they used some weird old wallboard that now is in fugly shape. I'd love to clean it up and turn upstairs into a master suite. The current paint is peeling off, as well as whatever tape they used on the joints of this stuff. I'm attaching a couple pictures here. If anyone knows what this stuff is and how to clean it up, please say the word. If push comes to shove, I'll rip it all out and put in new drywall, but I'd like to get suggestions on an easier solution. THanks-
-R


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I am remodeling a home built in 40's or 50's too,,,if this is original to that time period, they did have some real crappy drywall that you cant ever get ahead of. The more you fix it the more fixing it needs. I vote for a tear out and start over,insulate and vapor barrier as it SHOULD be. I am a great believer in doing it right the first time and smiling ever time you look at it frm that day forward,,,you win. If you dont its a frown ever look,and IT wins!!

PS,,was told recently,dont know if its right,,,but 'some' asbestoes is known to be in some of that OLD stuff,,,here the landfill where it goes hasnt said anything,,,someday they will,,,better gone now than triple headaches later.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

The pictures sort of remind me of an old early form of drywall called Maftex. Some places called it beaverboard. You probably won't ever get a good finish with it unless you invest a lot of time and trouble. I'd tear it out and drywall it. Then you can rewire and properly insulate while it's apart.


----------

